# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today we set anchor under the WW bridge to avoid the sun and debris.. almost a perfect plan that failed to produce a big cat. But did succeed in about two dozen perfect eating size. They kept 5 blue cats to enjoy with some Tony Chackers. Secondly the debris found us in a major way. A whole tree about 40 feet long and three feet wide at the base came right at our boat on the swift tide. At first it looked too miss us and then it changed coarse and bore right down on us. Had to clear 10 lines and yank the anchor real quick. Reset a lit further south of the WW and had two doubles on and then nutin for a good while.. And then more big trees in the lines and anchor. Decided to call it a day.. 

Fishing under a bridge in the shade like a troll and without trolling.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

